# shingles not laying flat/ridge caps don't run length of the roof?



## Lrose24 (Mar 27, 2021)

So we just had our roof replaced a few days ago and there are some shingles not laying flat, especially near our dormers. We're particularly concerned about the ones near the dormers because there was originally a hole in that area where water came in. It's been sunny and mid-70s for the past few days now. Is this normal? Do they need more time to lay flat? Also our ridge cap shingles don't seem to run the whole length of the house, but stop just before the end. Is this normal as well?


----------

